# My work week is now over !



## mmcmdl (Aug 26, 2021)

I like this new shift . Sunday evening -Weds night at 1 am . Now have off every Thurs , Fri , and Saturday nights .  Lets see how long it lasts .


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 26, 2021)

Glad it's working out!  My plant runs two shifts.  Nights is preferred if you can get used to the time away from family.  Much less stress on the floor as there's no leadership around to "help".

Of course, another solution is retiring!  I'm counting the days down (79 more working days for me).  I have a buddy my age who retired a few years ago.  He stopped over this past weekend and makes a lot of good points about going when you can.  He had a brother-in-law who passed away from cancer at 58 a couple of years ago.  Their plan had been for the two couples to travel the world in early retirement when walking 5 miles a day wasn't an issue (yet).  Then he caught cancer and the plan went out the window.

Another of my buddy's bro-in-laws decided to work another 2 years.  My buddy's line to him was, "That's just great of you to give the best two years of the rest of your life to your company instead of to your family.  I'm sure they'll (workplace) appreciate it."

Ah, isn't it great to become the grumpy old man!

Bruce


----------



## PHPaul (Aug 26, 2021)

I bailed at 62 (I'll be 71 in a couple of months).  One of the 2 or 3 smartest things I ever did.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 28, 2021)

As a younger person, it's always encouraging to see people retire earlier than 65. Lol. I've never understood the boomer work mentality. They say it's generational, so I guess it's not my fault.  I'm a young Gen Xer, and knew when I was 18 that I would NEVER work like my parents did. In fact, they STILL outwork me in retirement! I'm always impressed by them, but just can't get my mind around it. Work is what I have to do some of, in order to live, which I want to do all of.  I sell my time. But only as much as necessary, and not a minute more. I'm also exactly as loyal to my employer as they are to me. They get nothing free, if I can help it. It might be ugly, but they started it. Ha! I start getting bent out of shape within ten minutes of quitting time, when I see that "some task" is obviously gonna push me that magical 9 minutes over that they will subtract from my time. Oughta be illegal.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 28, 2021)

Work becomes work when you no longer enjoy doing it.  I worked until 69.  I would go in at 8 AM and usually leave around 7 PM.  I would seldom take a coffee break, just grab a cup and head back to my desk.  Oftentimes, I wouldn't think about lunch until 3 PM although in the latter years, my stomach would tell me to grab something and I found it a good way to connect socially with colleagues or sometimes friends outside the company.  If I had to do lunch on my own, it would be a fifteen minute break at a fast food joint.  

After I retired, I missed the mental challenges.  I retired when I did largely because combined demands on my time were becoming overwhelming to the extent that I would begrudge giving up any free time.  Eight years into retirement, I still am loathe to set a schedule defining my plans for the week.  I could have retired when we sold our startup company but elected to work for two more years for the company that purchased us to assist them in bringing out product to market.  

The year after retirement we took a four week trip to the UK, Italy, and Amsterdam where most of our days were spent walking.  Up to six hours a day.  Today, back problems wouldn't allow me to do that kind of walking.  In fact, I am loathe to even make an international flight.  

My best friend, a year older than me, had a very successful insurance agency.  I had been after him for years to retire and enjoy life.  Last winter he sold his agency and I figured that he could finally get out and do some dishing and other things that he didn't have time for before.  He still goes into the office every day, gratis, to "assist" the new agent in  getting him on a successful track.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 29, 2021)

I envy you. Most jobs aren't interesting enough to be anything but sold time.  I often imagine what it would be like to experience work as a calling. But all work that I do for a company seems empty. And I'm not driven enough to make a company.  But yeah, envy and admiration from here. Thumbs up on a life well lived!


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 2, 2021)

Ahha , life is good , but we still have no parts for repairs . I'll think about Sunday night .


----------



## aliva (Sep 10, 2021)

Retirement is great, every day is a Saturday. I'm 6 years in. I do miss the socializing though


----------

